# Elm Row Cottages. Norfolk. Aug 13



## Black Shuck (Aug 27, 2013)

Terrace of four cottages. Early C19 with small later C19 rear wings. Red brick in Flemish bond with pantile roofs, fish-scale slate to rear wings. Brick ridge and rear wing stacks. 2 storeys. 8-window range at first floor of 2-light casements. Casements and plank doors to ground floor under brick segmental arches. The casements are mainly of two lights, some set lower to accommodate the stairs and light the kitchen/larder. Rear wings have small casements and plank doors.
The interiors are little altered and have a plan of sitting room, kitchen/larder with landing bedroom and bedroom above with the small later wing added. Features include small open and cast-iron fireplaces, brick floors, plank doors, straight flight stairs with simple top balustrades, and curving tiebeams. 
Elm Row is an unusual survival, a little-altered early C19 terrace of farmworkers cottages, set isolated in the countryside but near to the land where the tenants worked. The continued existence of so many of the interior features is remarkable. Taken from English listed buildings. the pics.




























Thanks for looking.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 28, 2013)

These are very much like the ones in Northumberland I have seen,ace photos.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> These are very much like the ones in Northumberland I have seen,ace photos.



Thanks Flyboys, I do my best.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 29, 2013)

Great stuff, cheers for sharing.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 29, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Great stuff, cheers for sharing.



Cheers X, not much in the cottages as such, but had a certain charm all the same.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 29, 2013)

Liking that Mr Shuck!


----------



## MrGruffy (Oct 20, 2013)

'Ha' Yer fa'r got a dickey, bor?' ----- What is that?


----------

